# Old radio shows



## theletch1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I've been listening to old radio shows from the '30s, 40s and 50s on XM channel 164 for a couple of weeks now.  I listen while I'm driving at work and it makes the 300 miles a day seem to fly by.  The comedies are actually funny with some subtlety to them.  Jack Bennie, Fibber McGhee, Abbot and Costello.  Clean humor.  The sci-fi types like X minus one.  The westerns like The Lone Ranger, Hopalong Cassidy, Six Shooter.  My favorites, though, are the old detective shows like Sherlock Holmes, Jeff Regan, Johnny Dollar and the Falcon.  
Many of the shows, especially the comedies, will have advertisements from the era and PSA during WWII included in them.  It's a nice escape from the monotony of driving endless miles.  Anyone else listen to them?  Which are your favorites?


----------



## zDom (Nov 28, 2008)

Just regular ol' radio for me and nobody is broadcasting them.

I DO listen to the Prairie Home Companion, however, on the way home from Sunday workouts.


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2008)

I use to have some 8-track tapes of The Golden Days of Radio....I *LOVED *the Shadow and the Green Hornet...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes the green hornet was great


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 28, 2008)

This one isn't as old, but I used to listen to the Dr. Demento show quite often.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> This one isn't as old, but I used to listen to the Dr. Demento show quite often.


 
Yes that and Monty python.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 28, 2008)

I love the old shows, too.  

The Whistler, X-Minus One, The Shadow, Gunsmoke,...  and of course Dragnet.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes, I will date myself. Gang Busters, The squeaking door, No school today, on Saturday mornings.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 28, 2008)

"The Goons" were brilliant, even for me as a 'teen listening to re-broadcasts.  As to the really early stuff from far gone decades, I'm afraid that I've never heard any.  The BBC was pretty much live all the time so not so much got recorded .


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Drac said:


> I use to have some 8-track tapes of The Golden Days of Radio....I *LOVED *the Shadow and the Green Hornet...


Yeah, both of those are great shows.  The Shadow is my favorite of the two of them.  Orson Welles did a great job on the ones that he voiced.

"What evil lurks in the hearts of men?  The Shadow knows"


----------



## stickarts (Nov 29, 2008)

The shadow, Green Hornet, and inner sanctum


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 29, 2008)

stickarts said:


> The shadow, Green Hornet, and inner sanctum


 Inner Sanctum reminds me of Tales from the Crypt in a way.  Great shows.  As a good portion of my work day takes place before the sun comes up I enjoy listening to Inner Sanctum and Suspense on long, lonely stretches of highway without other vehicles around.  It really sets the mood for the darker shows.  I suppose I enjoy the radio shows more than TV for the same reason that I enjoy books more than TV... I get to create the visual effects in my own head.  Of course, I've seen some of the actors so I have the proper face in my head for their character but the rest of it is all my own creation.


----------



## Drac (Nov 29, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Yeah, both of those are great shows. The Shadow is my favorite of the two of them. Orson Welles did a great job on the ones that he voiced.
> 
> "What evil lurks in the hearts of men? The Shadow knows"


 
Yes...I so looked forward to the release of The Shadow movie in 1988 or 1989 and was SO DISAPPOINTED by it..It just didnt transfer to the screen that well.....


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 29, 2008)

Drac said:


> Yes...I so looked forward to the release of The Shadow movie in 1988 or 1989 and was SO DISAPPOINTED by it..It just didnt transfer to the screen that well.....


It could have... but they didn't really have a good story or keep the spirit of the show.


----------



## Drac (Nov 30, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> It could have... but they didn't really have a good story or keep the spirit of the show.


 
Amen brother...


----------

